# goats & pigs love christmas, too!



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

found trees yesterday marked down from $29 to $5 and couldn't resist!



















even porkahontas got in on some of the action...









and for dessert, the shared the last of the halloween pumpkins...


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Yes I plan on doing the same thing...buying marked down trees for our goats 

such pretty goats


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

great pics! beautiful animals! :thumb: what kinds of trees are ok to give them? are there any that shouldn't be given? does it not upset their tummies to be given a whole tree when they're not used to browse? (just thinking I might like to give my goats some trees.)


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They sure look spoiled and happy! All our neighbors have already asked if we want their trees this year. 
I just about cracked up when I read your pig's name


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks for the compliments. 

i haven't found any trees that they cannot eat. i've been cutting low branches off of pine trees since the grass out there dried up so i didn't figure giving them a whole tree would be a problem. they are lovin' it! i'm hoping to find more after the holiday. most people throw their trees out on the curb and as long as they haven't been sprayed with anything, i will pick them up and stack them to throw out occasionally.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I should try to find mine a tree too! I love your pigs name! Almost (I said almost) makes me want a little piggy!! Does Porkahontas live with the goats? So cool!!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Charlene, your goats are so pretty. I am going to have to see if I can find a tree that was not spray painted. I won't give them ours because for some reason, it was. I see even Bentley had to get in on the action, lol. I love that boy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so neat...they are really enjoying that......
How sweet of you to do that.. for all of them...... :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL, chris! yes, bentley never strays far from his momma! 

and yes, porkahontas lives with the goats. actually, i think she thinks she IS a goat. it's hilarious to watch them play, she can't climb and jump like they can but she can run like the wind, believe it or not, and is always in the middle of games of tag. :slapfloor:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

OMGosh! I'm in love with Porkahontas! How cool is she!
Great pics and GREAT idea! I'm going to see about getting some pine trees for my girls too!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool Thx for the great idea that's what I'm going to do with my x-mas tree. :greengrin:


----------



## rudy_and_radar (Dec 17, 2011)

You have a beautiful bunch there! Happy Christmas to them!


----------

